# New to forums and purchasing



## OregonShane (Apr 12, 2016)

Hello all!

I am looking at purchasing a bumper pull Komfort  by Thor 1999 24TS (has dinette slide out) here locally in the next month, although I'm trying to get a better idea if it's a good price or not.

Total price would be $8750, like new condition, all the goodies, and nothing really compares in my area price wise, cleanliness/condition, and amenities.  

Other then that I've owned a Class A pinnacle 30 ft, a Jayco 5th wheeler, a full size cabover camper, and an older Prowler TT that I wish I still had!  I can't wait to start RVing again!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 12, 2016)

Welcome to the forum OregonShane.  Sounds high to me but have not looked it up .  Sounds like you have been in rving and owned several so guess you would have a good idea on what to look for.  17 yr old 24 foot rv should be a lower price IMO.


----------

